# Bean spaghetti in Aldi



## Mark Parrott (Jan 13, 2018)

Found some bean spaghetti in Aldi yesterday.  They do 3 types.  Soy bean, Edamame bean & black bean.  All very low carbs at 6.7g per 50g serving (6,2g for Edamame).  £1.99 a packet.  Bought the soy & Edamame ones.  The black bean one is black in colour & doesn't look appetising.  Will try them tonight.


----------



## Zillah (Jan 13, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Found some bean spaghetti in Aldi yesterday.  They do 3 types.  Soy bean, Edamame bean & black bean.  All very low carbs at 6.7g per 50g serving (6,2g for Edamame).  £1.99 a packet.  Bought the soy & Edamame ones.  The black bean one is black in colour & doesn't look appetising.  Will try them tonight.


Please let us know how great/disgusting/palatable they are


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds like great news!! Can't wait to hear what they are like


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 13, 2018)

I will report back.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 13, 2018)

I found these in Waitrose the other day, new item at 25% off regular price. They were ok, and tasted better in a stir-fry rather than microwaved. I find the texture a bit chewy though, but it would be interesting to compare with Mark's Aldi spaghetti (we don't have an Aldi). Carbs are 6.2 per 100 grams (ingredients given on packet as: cooked edamame noodles (98%) (soya flour, water), rapeseed oil.)


----------



## eggyg (Jan 13, 2018)

Sounds interesting, was in Aldi yesterday but didn’t notice it. Was it with regular pasta or somewhere else? I will nip in later, my Aldi is a two minute drive away, I use it like a corner shop!


----------



## Naty (Jan 13, 2018)

Re:  _The black bean one is black in colour & doesn't look appetising.  _You could pretend it was pasta with added squid ink and that you were in Italy


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 13, 2018)

eggyg said:


> Sounds interesting, was in Aldi yesterday but didn’t notice it. Was it with regular pasta or somewhere else? I will nip in later, my Aldi is a two minute drive away, I use it like a corner shop!


It was in a random place, not with the other pastas.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 14, 2018)

The results are in.  Made a carbonara with mixed soy bean & Edamane bean spag.  It did tend to clump together a bit, but overall rather pleasant.  Texture was good.  They are more like noodles than spaghetti, so may also work well in a stir fry.


----------



## Jeandp (Jan 15, 2018)

I have just made a special trip to Aldi and bought one of each flavour. Aren't they small!!!
Do you really find that one box is enough for 2 people?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 15, 2018)

I used half a box for 2 people.  That is plenty for me.  Was very filling.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 15, 2018)

Off to ALDI this afternoon, will look for it..


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 15, 2018)

Would loved to have given these a go but will have to wait as I don't have time to nip to Aldi when I'm in the other town tomorrow as I have to get home then get to another appointment, ARGH!! LOL xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Off to ALDI this afternoon, will look for it..



Couldn't find any I asked and walked that store up and down.
Will try another store later this week.
Must be posh where you live 
Bought some more  Moser Roth instead lol
Orange and Almond 13g carbs per bar and Caramel at 14g per bar
Also some Sour Cherry and Chilli 15g
I am sticking at a max of 15g per bar.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 15, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Couldn't find any I asked and walked that store up and down.
> Will try another store later this week.
> Must be posh where you live
> Bought some more  Moser Roth instead lol
> ...


Posh where I live?  There used to be drive by shootings in our town.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 15, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Found some bean spaghetti in Aldi yesterday. They do 3 types. Soy bean, Edamame bean & black bean. All very low carbs at 6.7g per 50g serving (6,2g for Edamame). £1.99 a packet. Bought the soy & Edamame ones. The black bean one is black in colour & doesn't look appetising. Will try them tonight.


Haven't tried anything but the Edamame ones, we really like them, most tasty....

We get ours from Costco


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 15, 2018)

These sound interesting and we haev just got an Aldi in town.


----------



## Sally W (Jan 18, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> The results are in.  Made a carbonara with mixed soy bean & Edamane bean spag.  It did tend to clump together a bit, but overall rather pleasant.  Texture was good.  They are more like noodles than spaghetti, so may also work well in a stir fry.


Great stuff! I thought konjac noodles/pasta were like dry elastic band texture and went in the bin. Pleased there is an alternative. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2018)

I didn't like konjac at all.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 18, 2018)

This is back in Aldi now.  Same types, same price.  It's in the specials bit in the middle (at least in our shop anyway).


----------



## Jeandp (May 19, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> This is back in Aldi now.  Same types, same price.  It's in the specials bit in the middle (at least in our shop anyway).


I got some more this week too. It's with the coconut flour in a random bit in the middle of the store in ours.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 19, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> I got some more this week too. It's with the coconut flour in a random bit in the middle of the store in ours.


I found some in Aldi this week.  Bought 6 boxes.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I found some in Aldi this week.  Bought 6 boxes.


I finally got some Mark...bough three boxes on Monday...haven't used any will try it this evening...if it's good have an appointment at the clinic on Thursday & drive past a massive Aldi's...if it's edible I'll get some more then...looking forward to it...I have a recipe for low carb pasta...I need to try that at some point.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Jeandp said:


> I got some more this week too. It's with the coconut flour in a random bit in the middle of the store in ours.


Yes it is in random places Jean...I found mine at the end of an unrelated isle in a huge crate...I spotted it by chance.


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 22, 2018)

Bubbsie said:


> I finally got some Mark...bough three boxes on Monday...haven't used any will try it this evening...if it's good have an appointment at the clinic on Thursday & drive past a massive Aldi's...if it's edible I'll get some more then...looking forward to it...I have a recipe for low carb pasta...I need to try that at some point.


I like it best mixed in with a sauce.  On it's own it has a bit of what I describe as a 'husky' taste.  It doesn't take long either, just 5 minutes in boiling water.  Makes a lovely carbonara.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 22, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I like it best mixed in with a sauce.  On it's own it has a bit of what I describe as a 'husky' taste.  It doesn't take long either, just 5 minutes in boiling water.  Makes a lovely carbonara.


I've just had some Mark...it's not what I expected but it was okay...I'd buy it again...I'll try the carbonara next time.


----------

